# Behringer I-nuke DSP1000



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

What am I doing wrong ?? I can't get this unit to work.

I bought this Behringer I-nuke DSP1000 to power a MFW-15 Sub. I hooked up the driver. Got a balanced to RCA cable from mono price. Hooked up the input. Bought a Speakon 2 pole connecter( I already know I will need a 4 pole to have bridged duty).

Hooked up the Sub output from the Yamaha RX-V665 to the balanced input ... hooked the speakon to the driver and I hear the most faint sound coming from the speaker with the level turned to max on the amp.

I ran through most of the settings nothing seems to complicated ... yet I am not figuring out what the problem is.

I brought this amp over to a friends house and he hooked it up to a polk speaker hooked up his own Rca cable to his unit and it was rocking loud and clear....

Any ideas?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I moved this Thread to the Subwoofer Subforum where I really think you will get the best responses. I would guess it has to do with the RCA-XLR Connection, but am not positive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nottaway (Jan 19, 2009)

Chis,

-test the driver with a battery and make sure it makes the appropriate scratchy tapping sound when you tap the leads.

-Make sure your speakers are set to small.

- Double check your speakon wiring in the plug. More than one person has "thought"it was wired right only to double check and find a problem. Im not familiar with them at all so IDK about how to wire them.

Im betting on the speakons.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

it is anything but plug and play ! i will get this figured out!


----------

